# install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables

## fbcyborg

Quello in oggetto è il messaggio che mi compare quando tento di eseguire un .exe tramite Wine.

Ho installato Mono, ma il messaggio continua a comparire... Come posso fare?

```
[I] dev-lang/mono

     Available versions:  ~1.1.16.1 1.2.2.1 ~1.2.3.1 ~1.2.4 ~1.2.5 ~1.2.5.1 1.2.5.1-r1 (~)1.2.6 ~1.2.6-r1 {X nptl}

     Installed versions:  1.2.6(01:44:08 01/03/08)(X nptl)

     Homepage:            http://www.go-mono.com

     Description:         Mono runtime and class libraries, a C# compiler/interpreter

[I] dev-lang/mono-basic

     Available versions:  ~*1.2.3 ~1.2.4 ~1.2.5 (~)1.2.6

     Installed versions:  1.2.6(01:44:52 01/03/08)

     Homepage:            http://www.go-mono.com

     Description:         Visual Basic .NET Runtime and Class Libraries

```

----------

## djinnZ

molto a naso...

dai un'occhiata qui e prova se ricompilando wine con il mono precendente installato crea i componenti necessari

----------

## GiRa

Penso tu debba installare questo su wine.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> molto a naso...
> 
> dai un'occhiata qui e prova se ricompilando wine con il mono precendente installato crea i componenti necessari

 

Grazie mille djinnZ. Il link che mi hai dato me lo sono spulciato un po' e non nego di aver avuto qualche difficoltà nello stabilire alla fin fine quale sia la strada giusta. Ho capito che bisogna installare qualcosa per far sì che .NET sia supportato, ma in particolare, quando poi vengo indirizzato su questo sito, vado un po' nel pallone. Anche se viene spiegato passo passo quello che MikeMcCormack ha fatto, mi perdo un po' negli stessi passi. Forse ho bisogno di una descrizione maggiormente dettagliata.

Dico questo perché non vorrei imbattermi in una strada difficile e tortuosa, quando magari basta dare un emerge, o fare qualche piccola aggiunta/modifica al sistema.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Penso tu debba installare questo su wine.

 

Grazie anche a te, GiRa. In effetti se mi è venuto in mente di installare quei due pacchetti che ho elencato prima (dev-lang/mono e dev-lang/mono-basic) è proprio grazie anche al fatto che avevo già visto quel sito. Ora però mi sorgono un paio di dubbi: tu mi hai detto che io dovrei installare questo su wine. Ma scusa, non l'ho già fatto emergendo i pacchetti che ho appena citato? Qualcosa mi sfugge. Seconda cosa: mi hai linkato "Mono:Windows". Se la mia confusione mentale non mi offusca troppo, non dovrei installare mono per Linux? (Nella seconda ipotesi, non l'ho già fatto?)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie tante

----------

## djinnZ

ricompila wine con mono installato (dovrebbe essere gestito dall'autoconf di wine), mal che vada hai perso una mezzora

una via potrebbe essere installare il mono per windows nell'ambiente emulato ma far eseguire il mono linux sulla falsariga del metodo per far utilizzare la jvm di sistema linux od il firefox linux al posto dell'eseguibile nativo windows.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ricompila wine con mono installato (dovrebbe essere gestito dall'autoconf di wine), mal che vada hai perso una mezzora
> 
> una via potrebbe essere installare il mono per windows nell'ambiente emulato

 

Allora, ho ricompilato wine, ma non funziona.

Ora ho capito che diceva GiRa, in effetti devo installare Mono per Windows dentro Wine... Lo scarico e lo installo poi vi faccio sapere.

Scusate ma la mia convinzione che dovessi installare qualcosa su Gentoo e non nella macchina virtuale Wine, era troppo forte!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ho installato Mono e ora ecco il nuovo messaggio di errore.

```
Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidProgramException: Exception of type 'System.InvalidProgramException' was thrown.
```

Ora non so se dipende dal programma che sto tentando di eseguire o da wine/mono...

----------

## GiRa

Io mi son basato solo su quello che riporta il messaggio che è titolo del thread.

Ti dice di installare la versione di mono per windows, ergo che wine non sopporti nativamente il .net.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Io mi son basato solo su quello che riporta il messaggio che è titolo del thread.
> 
> Ti dice di installare la versione di mono per windows, ergo che wine non sopporti nativamente il .net.

 

Ma infatti grazie mille!  :Very Happy: 

Ora però mi sa che nel mio penultimo post sono andato OT. Non so se cambiare il titolo o chiuderlo quì.

----------

## Onip

se il .exe è tutta 'roba' .NET potresti anche provare a farlo andare con mono direttamente.

```
$ mono file.exe
```

In teoria dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> se il .exe è tutta 'roba' .NET potresti anche provare a farlo andare con mono direttamente.
> 
> ```
> $ mono file.exe
> ```
> ...

 

Stesso risultato purtroppo   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidProgramException: Exception of type 'System.InvalidProgramException' was thrown.
```

----------

## djinnZ

wine non supporta direttamente i .net, non tutti i .net funzionano con mono e volgiono trovare i componenti del runtime M$, è possibile (per guadagnare prestazioni) far eseguire da runtime nativi linux dei programmi dall'ambiente emulato come si fa per java.

Quindi installi il mono linux sulla gentoo, installi il mono per windows ed il .net M$ su wine e configuri wine per usare il mono linux per eseguire i programmi come in questo esempio.

Complicato ma fattibile.

----------

